# push to pull ratio....



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Coming off the back of a 5x5 routine i got my numbers up to a respectable level, especially on bb rows and chins. Which got me to thinking, my best 5x5 bench was 125 while i could row 120 for 5x5. A lot of people i know that train have a bench that is massively ahead of their rowing capability. Where does everyone else figure? My bb row is more a pendlay row than a yates row if that helps...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

My rows are miles ahead of my bench

Bench is maybe 90kg rows 120+


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

mrwright said:


> My rows are miles ahead of my bench
> 
> Bench is maybe 90kg rows 120+


Kudos to you mate! From what im seeing we are in the minority!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone have a ridiculous differential in push/pull poundage? Im talking like a plate a side in favour of the pull....?


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

My best bench when I was doing 5x5 was 130 and row is 140 so I'm in the same boat mate. Now I'm back on more reps I just do the 50db but row is still 130 for 10. So frustrating that my bench is ****.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Anyone have a ridiculous differential in push/pull poundage? Im talking like a plate a side in favour of the pull....?


ME! I can bench about my bodyweight, whereas I can Yates row more than twice as much as I bench and barbell curl more than half as much as I bench :lol: I put it down to being long limbed, and having increased ROM on the pushes so having a harder time, but more leverage on the pulls.

I always go to the gym at its busiest times when it's pull day, because I look strong and like to show off


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

> ME! I can bench about my bodyweight, whereas I can Yates row more than twice as much as I bench and barbell curl more than half as much as I bench :lol: I put it down to being long limbed, and having increased ROM on the pushes so having a harder time, but more leverage on the pulls.
> 
> I always go to the gym at its busiest times when it's pull day, because I look strong and like to show off


That is impressive! How much weight are we talking? More than 140kg? Either way long limbed leverages ftw:thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I can row maybe like 100kg? lmao and Bench 150


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

If classing deadlift as a pull then I can pull 100kg more than I can push. But then to me the leg drive is a bit push as well so dunno if DL counts.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I suppose the deadlift is still a pull, but for the leg drive and im assuming most people are deadlifting more than they bench.... so lets just stick to any bb row, yates, pendlay etc.... i tend to find anything over 120 pulls me forward so much.....props to those 3 plate rowers:thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> That is impressive! How much weight are we talking? More than 140kg? Either way long limbed leverages ftw:thumb:


Well the bench at 95kg for reps wasn't too impressive haha, funnily enough was speaking to a mate of mine about it last night and he said it sounds like rotator cuff weakness so I'm gonna start working on that. Row is 175kg for reps, barbell curl is a pretty strict 60kg for reps.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

My pull is very **** poor compared to push I think I need to invest in straps as I know grip is defently my downfall


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Coming off the back of a 5x5 routine i got my numbers up to a respectable level, especially on bb rows and chins. Which got me to thinking, my best 5x5 bench was 125 while i could row 120 for 5x5. A lot of people i know that train have a bench that is massively ahead of their rowing capability. Where does everyone else figure? My bb row is more a pendlay row than a yates row if that helps...


They should be roughly the same.

Most people have better benches because people concentrate on muscles seen from the front a lot more.

If you have a large variance the weaker muscle is probably not being trained correctly


----------



## Ratnuroh (Feb 28, 2015)

^ this. But it should never be like that. Plus a big back is way more admirable than a nice chest. A big back can set the entire stage for a nice upper body.

Rows for dem hoes!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I said:


> Well the bench at 95kg for reps wasn't too impressive haha' date=' funnily enough was speaking to a mate of mine about it last night and he said it sounds like rotator cuff weakness so I'm gonna start working on that. Row is 175kg for reps, barbell curl is a pretty strict 60kg for reps.[/quote']
> 
> You row nearly 4 plates aside, but not benching 2? How the fvck does that work?  that is a CRAZY imbalance! Was that down to injury?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

> ME! I can bench about my bodyweight, whereas I can Yates row more than twice as much as I bench and barbell curl more than half as much as I bench :lol: I put it down to being long limbed, and having increased ROM on the pushes so having a harder time, but more leverage on the pulls.
> 
> I always go to the gym at its busiest times when it's pull day, because I look strong and like to show off


decline bench Is your friend, rep me later


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> decline bench Is your friend, rep me later


So it is, but my gym doesn't have a decline bench :no: That said, I don't BB bench very often anyway, use dumbbells mostly.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> You row nearly 4 plates aside, but not benching 2? How the fvck does that work?  that is a CRAZY imbalance! Was that down to injury?


Is indeed haha, yeah I used to skate as a teen and I tweaked both shoulder joints at different times by trying to break my fall and landing weird, always had problems with them since.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I said:


> So it is' date=' but my gym doesn't have a decline bench :no: That said, I don't BB bench very often anyway, use dumbbells mostly.[/quote']
> 
> db decline would work


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> db decline would work


Considered proping one end of the bench up on a couple of plates for a makeshift decline, but last thing I want is a plate slipping and a couple of 40s crashing down on my head haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I said:


> Considered proping one end of the bench up on a couple of plates for a makeshift decline' date=' but last thing I want is a plate slipping and a couple of 40s crashing down on my head haha.[/quote']
> 
> was gonna suggest this and the decline does not need to be so severe
> 
> i read once somewhere that to get teh benefit it just needs to be a slight decline, so even a bumper plate under each side would work


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> was gonna suggest this and the decline does not need to be so severe
> 
> i read once somewhere that to get teh benefit it just needs to be a slight decline, so even a bumper plate under each side would work


Might give it a whirl next time, I imagine a slight decline will take a bit of extra stress away from the shoulders.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I said:


> Might give it a whirl next time' date=' I imagine a slight decline will take a bit of extra stress away from the shoulders.[/quote']
> 
> it should do, aswell as incorporate the lower pec, it did wonders for my look imo


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> it should do, aswell as incorporate the lower pec, it did wonders for my look imo


Yeah I've always preferred decline to flat, my last gym had one and it was much better.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

depends on how i row tbh, if i do a strict row to the chest (opposite form to bench) then my row sucks in comparison to my bench. but a 45° angle yates style row evens it out alot.

i can pull up more than i can OHP press.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I can pause bench 165kg but I don't think I could strict row it.

I don't do any kind of row, only pull ups.


----------

